# We meet our son tomorrow



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

It's finally here. The day intros start. I am so nervous how he will react toys as he only had final contact with birth mum a few days ago. Wish us luck x


----------



## Starmaker73 (Jun 28, 2013)

Jess, hope it goes well.  Sending good thoughts.


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Yay amazing!!!! Good luck tomorrow but I'm sure you won't need it. Enjoy EVERY second xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

enjoy every second..it will be magical xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Not sure how I am supposed to sleep tonight!!!


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

I wouldn't even try lol x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Good luck Jess x


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Good luck Jess I'm sure it will be a magical time for all of you xxx


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Enjoy every second of your new life together xxx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow, exciting times ahead.xx


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow good luck!!!


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow - how exciting!


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh my lord, that's happened fast! Wishing you all love. X


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Extremely fast!! Thanks everyone xx


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Good Luck Jess


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Well jess, today's the day. I hope it is simply wonderful. Cant wait to read all about it xxx


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Have a fabulous day Jess. Wonderful times ahead


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Have a fabulous time, it'll be so emotional and so so wonderful


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I hope you have a truly wonderful day.

Wyxie xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks ladies. My stomach is in knots and got to sit through the coordination meeting before we finally get to see him. Keep telling myself there won't be another day we won't see him! Hope he likes us x


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Good luck Jess xxxxx


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Oh Jess, how exciting for you - I really wish you and your family all the luck in the world. Enjoy this special time


----------



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

Good luck Jess, I love reading these posts. I can't wait till it's me. Can't wait to read about it all. Enjoy! xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Well it was simply amazing! He took to us straight away and was calling us mummy and daddy. It was the best day ever and as of Saturday we have him every day 10-6 on our own till he comes home forever next Friday. So so happy xx


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Jess - that's wonderful to hear - am so delighted for you!  Do you know what your son's FC's did to prepare him in advance?  I meet my daughter next Thursday and apparently the SW won't be back from holiday until Monday to drop off the album etc I made for her... 

Really glad it all went well - not long now until your son is home for good!


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ours has happened so fast lo only got his album 3 days ago, she spent lots of time talking about us and going through the pictures and explaining he was getting his forever mummy and daddy. I was really not convinced he would be ready but he was amazing with us from the second we walked through the door. How she has done it in the limited time she had I have no idea. It was a short meeting today and when we said we had to go now he said but I don't want you to go. I could have happily brought him home tonight. 

Big tip find our your lo's fave toy theme and take them a special gift, it really helped break the ice for the first 10mins and we just got a lovely picture tonight of him cuddling it in bed saying night night mummy. Enjoy every moment and take your camera for those first meeting pics. I can't wait for tomorrow xx


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Jess75,

Its lovely to read your posts, sounds like you had a great day.

Can I ask a question? I see you have a son, we have a daughter who is 8. When you spend time with your son, is your 6 year going to be involved? We have just started our journey and it is something I am keen to know about.

Good luck tomorrow. It sounds like your son has good FC's.

Xxcc


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Ahh sooo happy to ready about your day Jess75, it sounds truly amazing


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh that sounds so wonderful Jess - I bet you'll either drop of really quickly tonight or lie away in anticipation of day 2  

How old is your LO?  Mine will be 17 months - I will ask about a toy theme - that's a great idea.  Am also taking bubbles with me. 

Looking forward to your post tomorrow evening - keep 'em coming xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Our ds is 6 and yes he joins in as of Friday when we are all going out for dinner and then new ds is spending the weekend at our house 10-6 both days. It is his birthday next week he will be 3. Bubbles is a good idea I may pinch that idea for next week. I feel knackered but am wide awake watching the videos we took of him today. 

I feel strangely disloyal to our 6 year old its hard to explain but it's just been the 3 of us for so long and he has never had to share us with anyone. Going to get him a gift tomorrow from his new brother as I worry he feels left out.


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow sounds fab ! He sounds adorable !


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Jess75 said:


> [/size]I feel strangely disloyal to our 6 year old its hard to explain but it's just been the 3 of us for so long and he has never had to share us with anyone. Going to get him a gift tomorrow from his new brother as I worry he feels left out.[size=78%]


Jess - I could have written that paragraph a few months ago  our DS is nearly 5, and I felt exactly the same...but he's adapted so well, and to him I honestly believe it feels like DD has always been here. The first few days/nights were tough when he realised how his world was going to change, but he quickly came round to the new setup (and it helped that he had starting "big school" to change his focus). 

Keep us posted.

Peacelily xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Aww I hope your lo loves big school! Glad these feelings go away. I think it's because for the 1st 3 visits ds has not been involved but as of tomorrow on he is with us every visit so will feel less like I'm cheating on him lol!

Today again was brilliant. I arrived just before dh and our new little boy of 2 days said where's my daddy? It was adorable. He is a total daddy's boy already we took him for a walk to the shops and to the park which was lovely. Daddy wiped his bum for the first time lol! I got my first kiss on the lips. Can't wait till ds joins in tomorrow. So so happy x


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Major LIKE! I love reading your updates -we're applying for no 2 next year so interesting to see how people help their LO adjust to the changing dynamics. xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

I will keep them coming! Good luck with number 2 x


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Jess75

Sounds like you are having a lovely time.  It is nice to see somebody else in a similar position to us.  We too want to complete our family and know our daughter would make a great big sister.  You are going to have such a super weekend, have lots of fun.  I hope your sons get on well, I am sure with the age gap it will be fine, your 6 year old will be the proper big brother.

Great reading such positive posts on here.  Inspires me to carry on down this road and not give up even when the going gets tough (which it will do I am sure).


xxxxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Never give up honey it is so so worth it when you get there i promise you. We have a long way to go and I am sure many tough days to come but I am so glad all the times we felt like giving up we kept plodding on.

We arrived to collect our new bubba with ds1 tonight and he came running to the door shouting ds name and then mummy daddy yayyyyy. It melted my heart. They were amazing together and I seem a side to ds I have never seen before so loving and caring. He made ds2 laugh so much he got hiccups. We all went out for dinner, dealt with our first strop from him, first bath and bedtime story. It was lovely. Broke my heart when he was asking us to bring him home now. Soon my little darling.

As for me my nerves are kicking in big time. I feel a little nervous to discipline him or say no to him as yet but I suppose as I get to know him more and things move to our house I will feel more comfortable. I don't really know how to be around him and am finding it all wonderful but scary. The thought in a few weeks it will be me and him all day everyday scares the life out of me! But another wonderful day done and tomorrow it moves to our house so I hope my nerves will calm down in my own environment.
Will update tomorrow x


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Sounds scary but oh so wonderful Jess. Felt emotional reading about your ds1 making ds2 laugh.  It's the stuff memories are made of isn't it. 
Gettina x


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

LOVE this thread hun!!!!


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Eeek 1 hour till he gets here!! X


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Jess, you'll be fine! Have fun today!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Have a wonderful day jess, it's all sounding so magical. You can't buy memories like these xx


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have a lovely day today, I'm sure its going to be a lot of fun xxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Another lovely day today and a full day with us. Wee lamb did not want to leave again. He got dropped off this morning and loved the house and his new bedroom though insists he is sleeping with his big brother who replied no chance lol!  We had a nice lunch then went and got him some new stuff then all went to soft play. It's honestly like the boys have known each other for years they hold hands, cuddle and ds1 was very much the attentive big brother at soft play. We had our first family tea at home then took him back to foster carer for bath and bed. Tired mummy tonight!! X


----------



## Hunibunni (Jan 18, 2009)

Aww Jess it sounds absolutely wonderful...I bet you're on cloud9!   

xx


----------



## lynsbee (Jun 21, 2013)

Oh Jess, it all sounds wonderful!!! I was welling up reading your post....not to mention the goose bumps.
Sooooo happy for you xx


----------



## SummerTilly (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations Jess on another lovely day x

What's the plan for today and the rest of intros? Looking forward to the next instalment


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Today we are picking him up at 10 and then doing the weekly shop and having a day at home with a wee walk to the park. Nice low key day. The social worker said it was important to have them so he does not thin every day is full on revolved around him. 5 sleeps to go until he is ours forever.


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

I am so tired but happy. Another full day with our little man. We picked him up and went and done a big food shop. He just wanted to come to his house all the way round Asda lol. So home we came and had lunch then we all went to the park. Then we had a normal family afternoon at home. Boys had their first fall out over a toy. Had dinner chucked them both in the bath which they loved. Played loads of hide and seek where he hid in the shower with his big brother every time lol. Had naked bouncing on mum and dads bed after bath (the boys not us lol) and then pyjamas and reluctantly back to foster carers where he walked in and said I don't want to be here anymore I want to be with my family. Broke my heart. At just under 3 I could not have dreamed he would have accepted us so fast. We are just a little
Family now and I want my baby home. He can be stroppy and frustrating but boy do we love this little boy with eyes like chocolate that melt our hearts. So so happy x


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow Jess sounds like an another amazing day, it must be so hard for him to work out why he has to go back to FCs each night, is there any chance you can bring him home even a day earlier xx


----------



## TillyF (Oct 27, 2013)

Amazing for you - in tears reading this!


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm so touched by your family's experience and emotions. I'm so bald you are all enjoying getting to know one another. 
Gettina x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Another good day tofay. Ds1 has been given some days off school for bonding so we went out for lunch and soft play again as ds2 loves it. He ate all his lunch! Food has been a bit of a problem but figured today I have been giving him tea to early so left it 30min later tonight and he ate the lot. So happy.

We had bath here again and he went back to foster carer all ready for bed. The boys are starting to niggle with each other and squabble over toys so I see it as a good sign they are comfortable with each other!

We have the joy of having his 3rd birthday tomorrow so we have all his pressiea ready for when he gets here tomorrow and all the birthday boy banners up. So so lucky I never thought we would have him for this birthday. He never wants to leave here now we are all counting down the sleeps till he is here forever x


----------



## mafergal (Jul 31, 2013)

Love reading your updates Jess, so happy for you all that things are going so well. A BIG happy birthday to your LO & hope you all have a wonderful day together x


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

So lovely to read your updates Jess75.  .

Have a great day.

Xxxx


----------



## acewillows (Aug 30, 2013)

Good luck! Wishing you lots of happiness! The first few days can be tough - but it's sooo worth it!


----------



## AdoptionDreams (Feb 10, 2010)

Loving your updates Jess and you're right the fact the boys are niggling a little shows that they are comfortable. You sound so positive & happy. It's lovely. Happy birthday to your beautiful boy xx


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Loving these updates ! LO sounds adorable , so pleased it is all going well , bet you can't wait to have him home xxxxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Well we have made it to the end of intros and have had a great time with our new ds.
As you know he celebrated his birthday with us it was low key just the 4 of us but so much fun. He has always wanted to go on a train so that was his surprise he loves it. Was not too fussed with all his presents but his big brother had a great time opening them for him! 
Tonight we took him our trick or treating he loved it. Could not believe people were giving him so many sweeties. He is away back to his foster carers for the last time tonight and they are spending the day with him tomorrow and having a goodbye party for him in the afternoon then we go along towards the end and bring him home. Going to be very emotional. Have got gifts and flowers for them as they have made this process so wonderful for all of us and I can see how much they love our son. 
So it's the end of one journey and the start of a new one as a family of 4. Thanks to everyone who has read my ramblings along the way xxx


----------



## summer girl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi Jess75, it's been so lovely to read your journey thought introductions, it sounds so special   I'm sure it will lovely to bring him home forever tomorrow xx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you, it has been exhausting but wonderful xx


----------



## acewillows (Aug 30, 2013)

That's all really great to hear. How wonderful! Do you have any more updates for us? I would love to hear how your little bundle is getting! Please let us know!


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hi!!

Well we are I think 10 weeks Into placement now. It's not been without bumps in the road but it has been wonderful all the same. The main adjustment was me I think because everything happened so fast I kind of mentally crashed and thought what have we done can we cope with this?
In the midst of it all was the most perfect little boy who accepted us totally and loved us from day one. It's almost been too easy. He has just fitted in so so well. We still see his foster carers every few weeks and have all developed a lovely relationship and I melt when I see how much they love my son. 
He has started nursery 2 mornings a week and like everything else he has taken it all on his stride and loves it. I beamed with pride when he was a sheep in his nativity play. We had a great first Christmas together and I would say now things are starting to feel normal and less like we are playing at it if you know what I mean.

His social worker still comes every few weeks and we had a very positive lac review just before Xmas. Today for the first time he said he misses his old mummy and daddy which made my heart break for him. He is only little but old enough to hold memories of them. We got his photo album out and had a look through and he seemed happier after that. I just hope in time the memories fade. That sounds bad I know!

I do wish people would tell you how it can feel when they first come home though. I think I cried every day for the first month and was so scared to be alone with him. Sounds crazy now but the first month was so hard. Not through his doing I just didn't expect the emotions I felt. Still feel like the luckiest mum alive to have 2 such wonderful children.


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

That's lovely Jess! And I agree - we were told over and over it would be 'hard' but no one explained to us the emotional shredding that happens! But if they told you had bloody awful it is at the start no one would do it    Once the worst is over it makes the best all the sweeter though....I guess it's adoption's version of childbirth....utter hell but so worthwhile! X


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Lol I have done both and yes there are huge similarities!! That feeling of what the hell do I do with them now is the same no matter what way they arrive!!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, exactly - emotional shredding!  It's one of those, "if you haven't done it you can't understand," ones, I guess.  But it gets way better.  

Congratulations, Jess, you've done brilliantly!  Keep up the good work.  You know your LO has accepted and trusts you so much because of how fantastic you are, right?


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Lol thank you but I feel like I'm winging it most days! I took him to a soft play today and e said my first mummy brings me here she is so pretty. I just said I'm sure she is darling as she made such a lovely little boy. Aghhh!! Think I preferred when he never spoke of her


----------

